# Question on Simmons Broadheads



## gtfisherman (Sep 24, 2011)

Just ordered a pack of Simmons Tree Sharks. What's everyone's experience with these heads?


----------



## dtala (Sep 24, 2011)

the last year I shot a compound I killed , I think, eleven deer with Simmons heads, all but one fell in sight of the stands. The other, a big nine point,  made it twenty yards out of sight, maybe eighty yards from the stand.

Pretty good heads....

tip:  I made a holder to sharpen those heads out of a six inch piece of alum shaft, wrapped to make it easier to hold. Screwed the head on the handle shaft and used a round diamond file to sharpen them. Worked good, and fast.

  troy


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 24, 2011)

Watch chris spikes video on how to sharpen it.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 24, 2011)

Two thumbs up o them. There is a trick to sharpening them but when you gt them there......DANG!!!!


----------



## Badddwithabow (Sep 24, 2011)

I got a kme sharper and I can sharpen them with either a round or a b@st3rd file shhh my LOL secret al didn't believe me but it works


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 24, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> Just ordered a pack of Simmons Tree Sharks. What's everyone's experience with these heads?


Tree Sharks are the only thing I want to shoot deer with anymore. I consistently get better bloodtrails with them than anything I've ever shot. I've killed alot with the other Simmons heads (Interceptor, Landshark), but for me the Tree Shark is the ultimate broadhead for deer.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2011)

Chris' instructions for sharpening were outstanding, but I don't want to spend the money on the clamp and jewel stick.  Troy, Brandon, if you have a secret, please share it with this financially challenged Ga boy!


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll look up Chris' instructions. 

Chris I appreciate your input. 

I'm not entirely happy with how my Zwickeys are flying so I decided to try a couple of kinds. So I got these and some Muzzy Phantoms in 200 and 220.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 25, 2011)

If your Zwickeys are flyin bad, you have other issues.


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 25, 2011)

I was sold a set of glue ons with an adapter. I haven't been able to tune them as well as I would like.


----------

